# DOWN IN THE BACK or WHERE NOT TO PARK AT BEACON BAY



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

I left home yesterday at 4:30 to make the hour+ drive to BB.
When I arrived, it looks like at least 30 people had beat me to it, and what a disaster the parking area was! No pattern of parking, and truck and trailer rigs parked all over the place. I think the proper term would be "willy nilly".
I thought I'd be smart and pull over under the big shade trees, and also stay away from the parking fiasco.
When I returned at 10am, two "gentlemen" had pinned me in. One behind me, and another right beside me so close I couldn't even open my passenger door. It was too tight to maneuver to back out or go frontwards. I was faced with a couple choices.
Choice #1 was to sit and wait for at least one of the "gentlemen" to return to let me out, or Choice #2, try to pick up the tail end of my trailer and move it over a foot, so I could then go out frontwards towards the RV park. I chose #2, and picked up the trailer. Something snapped in the lower back, followed by a sharp cramp-like pain.
I got it moved over enough, and got out of there. The drive home was no fun.
Just want to thank the "gentlemen" for their consideration. I was hoping to go fishing tomorrow, but not sure I can sit in the boat.
GoneFish'n
Charlie:headknock


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I feel your pain. I've had 4 back surgies and still have 2 buldging disk. Im only able to fish for a day then im stuck in the house for awhile. Stretch it and apply cold and hot to the area. Besides that its a waiting game. Sure hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I saw something similar at the public ramp at the riverside bridge yesterday. All of the trailer parking was filled except for one space right in the middle. Some idiot in a SUV parked in that spot with no trailer. On top he had a kayak and proceeded to unload it and then drag it all the way across the parking lot cement to the water. It gets better. He was wearing those ridiculous tight biker shorts with a silly little Tour De France hat and just about got swamped several times by the boaters rushing around creating wakes. He disappeared around the bend and was gone. Why did he feel entitled to take the last spot for a trailer I can't fathom. There were many other cars and trucks without trailers parked here and there so he could see that there was ample room for everybody. 

I bet he's one of those over educated types that rides bicycles in the middle of the road too. :biggrin:


----------



## Sumpunsfishey43 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yea, those bike riders and trail rideras as well. They don't have any license plates on the bikes or horses, we are the ones that pay the taxes for the roads. As far as the funny biker hats, I think they are discarded bed pans from the VA ! ! ! JMHO


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I was at BB Friday. I had half a tank of gas that was getting old (yeah it's a sad story!) and needed to burn. I didn't get to BB until 8am and there were probably 20 rigs in the parking lot. I usually park by the back fence in the shade. I headed there after I launched, but I didn't like the looks of it. I thought about the possibility of getting jammed in. So I parked on the front row and drove through the shallow ditch when I left. Figured it was dry enough and I didn't seem to do any damage. I can only imagine the parking lot this weekend.
Back when I worked and we discovered that someone did something stupid, we had the standard answer to why Billy Bob did that:
He didn't know better, or he didn't care. 
Usually covers it. 
Charlie, if you can walk try doing that as much as possible. I had 2 back surgeries, one including a titanium plate in my neck. Or Maloxicam and a massage!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Charlie sorry about your back. Kids saw a ski boat take out the whole right door of a little toyota. Beacon bay was crazy busy yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I hope your back heals quickly. For once I'm kinda glad to not be on the lake.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm sitting this weekend out also. Last year it was just to wild for me on the water.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the good wishes.
After rereading my original post, it sounded like I was trying to blame someone else for my backache. I can only blame my impatience for that.
I just wish there was a cure for the poor use of the available facilities by those who have all paid their $7.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Hope you get well soon. That's why I stayed away from lake this weekend. But next weekend it's on


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

There is absolutely no way I could pick up the back end of my trailer. Hopefully you never have that happen again with the trailer or your back. Would there have been any chance to un-hook the trailer and roll it by hand? I ask that because I think the back end is heavier than tongue weight. The easy answer is common courtesy.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

sorry to hear about your back!!! one more reason I have big bumpers and ride in a 1 ton 4x4.........I have NEVER been blocked in...............just sayin.....


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow...sorry to hear, Charlie. I know the feeling, as it doesn't take much, for me. Take it easy, none of us are getting any younger!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Whitebassfisher, it never occurred to me to unhook and move it out. Dang, I was too busy being impatient to think about such solutions. :birthday2


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Hi, Charlie

It was pretty tight in that lot. Many many years ago they did that to me at Delacroix Island below New Orleans. This is when I was young and had muscles. I grabbed the two trailers on each side and stacked them on top of the one beside. I was still blocked by the people behind me so had to slide two more trailers before I could leave. 
I would have just just left and not used the launch before blocking people in. Can you imagine the faces when they got back?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

GoneFish'n said:


> I left home yesterday at 4:30 to make the hour+ drive to BB.
> When I arrived, it looks like at least 30 people had beat me to it, and what a disaster the parking area was! No pattern of parking, and truck and trailer rigs parked all over the place. I think the proper term would be "willy nilly".
> I thought I'd be smart and pull over under the big shade trees, and also stay away from the parking fiasco.
> When I returned at 10am, two "gentlemen" had pinned me in. One behind me, and another right beside me so close I couldn't even open my passenger door. It was too tight to maneuver to back out or go frontwards. I was faced with a couple choices.
> ...


I went by there also.It sure looks crazy at the parking lot.If it were not for the striper tournament I would of stay home for sure.


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

I was the first to park at BB yesterday morning (about 4:45) and I tried to start a good parking trend... As if there were marked parking spots and parking curbs in place. I hate people who are in such a hurry to get on the water that they take only themselves into consideration. Sorry to hear about your injury... I have also been known to get impatient while irritated and do things the hard way. Very frustrating to say the least


----------



## Kneezles (Jan 19, 2010)

Dang big brother, I wish I had been with you to help!!! Then we would have had two old men with Tilley hats and sore backs!!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Tough luck on your back, since they put the RV campsites in it has become pretty crowded. Is the new Shell station open yet? rs


----------



## catchafish (Mar 23, 2014)

Rusty S said:


> Tough luck on your back, since they put the RV campsites in it has become pretty crowded. Is the new Shell station open yet? rs


Yes it is


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> Is the new Shell station open yet? rs





catchafish said:


> Yes it is


I bet they could sell a lot of non-ethanol gas if they just carried it. Browder's now gets my boat gas money into portable cans.


----------

